# Any Limpopo-nites on here?



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/10/18)

Hi, my name is Dela Rey and i'm a vape-oholic, any other members from Limpopo? I always see all the vapemeets and store bashes going on in the other provinces and city centers, can we not get something similar going in our nick of the woods?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## acorn (4/10/18)

Hi, not many Limpopo-nites on here, especially in the far North, I've seen some in Polokwane but ca'nt remember their @forumnames, closest to you is @BumbleBee and @Bumblebabe ( Tzaneen) that I know of and we are a few in the south (Nylstroom/ Warmbaths, Vaalwater) @mbera ; @KUDU; @AniDey; @Justink ; @jpzx12rturbo etc, that I can quickly remember...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (5/10/18)

Yeah there’s a few of us...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AniDey (5/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/18)

@BumbleBee , i think if there is one of those epic craft beer and food festivals in Haenertsburg, we need to try and arrange a Vape Meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/10/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @BumbleBee , i think if there is one of those epic craft beer and food festivals in Haenertsburg, we need to try and arrange a Vape Meet


I was up at the Spring Fair the weekend before last, the vape scene in that area is extremely limited. But let's keep our ears to the ground, something might come up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/18)

I was at the Craft Beer, Food and Wine festival earlier in the year and there was quite a lot of vapers there. IT attracts a lot of people from all over, the GP number plates were in excess again, lol. Any of the other Limpoponites go to the festivals in Haenertsburg? You other guys are closer to the Druiwefees i guess?


----------



## boots (5/10/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I was at the Craft Beer, Food and Wine festival earlier in the year and there was quite a lot of vapers there. IT attracts a lot of people from all over, the GP number plates were in excess again, lol. Any of the other Limpoponites go to the festivals in Haenertsburg? You other guys are closer to the Druiwefees i guess?



The Spring Festival that happened there a few weeks ago? I was there with my girlfriend. 
I even saw a vape stallekie, set up next to the town hall, but I cant remember the name of the shop on the banners. I was on a tight budget and didn't have a proper look - When I saw the vape merch, fight or flight kicked in and I ran away in fear of spending the money I needed for petrol/tollgates to get home.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/18)

boots said:


> The Spring Festival that happened there a few weeks ago? I was there with my girlfriend.
> I even saw a vape stallekie, set up next to the town hall, but I cant remember the name of the shop on the banners. I was on a tight budget and didn't have a proper look - When I saw the vape merch, fight or flight kicked in and I ran away in fear of spending the money I needed for petrol/tollgates to get home.



Think that might have been @BumbleBee, he has http://vapeguy.co.za/ in Tzaneen.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cor (5/10/18)

Lol ime the only vaper in vivo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/18)

Cor said:


> Lol ime the only vaper in vivo




Do you know an Elaine Benade? think she is also in Vivo, or works there atleast, she also Vapes, the last time i spoke to her atleast. lol


----------



## Bumblebabe (6/10/18)

We met a few awesome vape peeps at the spring market in Haenertsburg that weekend. It’s wonderful to see the community spirit come out in everyone when they spot a vape stal 
The next big festival will be the berry festival in February. 
Maybe we can arrange something awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/10/18)

Goooood Morning Limpoponites! Anybody going to the "Taste of Tzaneen festival" 2-3 Nov?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/11/18)

Lekker "Koel" vandag in Lwamondo/Thohoyandou.... How's the rest of Limpopo doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (13/11/18)

31 in polokwane.. It's a liiiiiittttle bit warm today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/11/18)

LOL, Poloks has "No Chill" these days! Used to be such a balanced climate way back, stayed there for 7years

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (13/11/18)

Tell me about it . It's just getting hotter and dryer every year.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/18)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 151245
> 
> Lekker "Koel" vandag in Lwamondo/Thohoyandou.... How's the rest of Limpopo doing?


Pretty much the same here in Tzaneen, it's quite pleasant actually. It's going to be warm this weekend though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/11/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Pretty much the same here in Tzaneen, it's quite pleasant actually. It's going to be warm this weekend though





Luckily cleaned the pool this past weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AniDey (14/11/18)

First time ever I've worn a jacket in November.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/11/18)

Don't know where this site gets it's info from, but its overcast and windy here today, not at all what I've expected 

Weather aside, where do most of my fellow limpopo-nites buy there gear/juice from? We've got @Bumblebabe in Tzaneen, Vape Clouds in Poloks and a sort-off-semi-vape-type shop here in Louis Trichardt


----------



## AniDey (19/11/18)

I buy juice from @YeOldeOke and @Sickboy77 mostly. There are vape shops in Ellisras, but they are smallish. It is easier to buy online.
Gear I got from Vape Cartel, Vaper's Corner, Vape King and @stevie g 
Aaaaaand I am looking for a mod.
My Smok Stick X8 died last week, I broke my Protank 4's glass, and had to get the Subtank Nano out of retirement.
It has not been easy the last week.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/11/18)

Shame man, that's not lekker at all @AniDey ! Maybe @BumbleBee can help you there. Just watch out for the little vape shop in the Modi-Mall in Nylstroom, selling fake eliquids and suspicious devices, was there over the weekend

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AniDey (20/11/18)

[QUOTE Just watch out for the little vape shop in the Modi-Mall in Nylstroom, selling fake eliquids and suspicious devices, was there over the weekend[/QUOTE]
O jinne!!


----------



## Armed (21/11/18)

Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn .


----------

